# GSG-5 or Klinker Plinker 10/22?



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, so i'm looking for a good little play target gun in the form of an assault rifle. I know that I want to go with .22 cal so I dont blow my college savings on buying .223 ammo :smt022

I have found the GSG-5 full gun just like the HK MP5. The gun is around $500 and looks like a awesome little gun and a great target shooter with the addition of a optic.

I have also found the Klinker Plinker 10/22 conversion. I'd have to buy a 10/22 at around $200 and then the kit at around $300, so it's the same price. But I think this is just a cosmetic kit to look like an assault rifle, and the GSG-5 looks more like an actual balls to the wall rifle.


----------



## jilaw50 (Oct 28, 2007)

Get the Ruger 10/22 but forget the Krinker Plinker, it looks like junk and not like any "assault weapon". The GSG-5 is not a real HK and too new to know how well it will hold up for more than twice the price of the Ruger. If you must spend the rest of the money get a Browning Buck Mark .22lr pistol to go with the Ruger 10/22, it will be more fun to shoot with a friend and alternate between the guns. The Ruger can always be scoped or customized in the future, as finances permit.


----------

